# Eminent Poodles in Virginia



## AddyVM (Aug 12, 2020)

Has anyone heard of or used Eminent Poodles in Virginia for poodle rescue? We are looking to adopt from them but trying to do our research before proceeding with the process.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

I feel like I must be looking at the wrong Eminent poodles, but it's the only one I can find online:





EMINENT POODLES – Email: [email protected] / Call or Text: (501) 992-9046







eminentpoodles.com





I see something odd on the About page, a reference to Joyhome’s Poodles and when I search that name I get a lot of this:
About 588 results (0.36 seconds) 

*Search Results*
*Web results*

*Compassionatepoodles.com >> 2 Complaints and Reviews ...*
reportscam.com › compassionatepoodlescom
reportscam.com › compassionatepoodlescom

Mar 12, 2019 - I think Compassionate Poodles is a new name for _JoyHomes Poodles_, Diamond Poodles, Gavin Poodles. The website looks professional, but ...

*www.joyhomepoodles.com ... - ScamWarners.com View topic*
www.scamwarners.com › forum › viewtopic
www.scamwarners.com › forum › viewtopic

Cached
From: Gavins Poodles <[email protected]> ... On Feb 25, 2016, at 10:47 AM, _joyhome poodles_<[email protected]> wrote:
reevesminifrenches.com, 424 ...
15 posts
Feb 13, 2017
loyalshihtzu.com, 276-207 ...
1 post
Mar 3, 2017
More results from www.scamwarners.com
Jan 29, 2016 - 12 posts - ‎7 authors

*Compassionate Poodles | Complaints | Better Business ...*
www.bbb.org › compassionate-poodles-0011-90271261
www.bbb.org › compassionate-poodles-0011-90271261

Cached
references 'Joy-home's _Poodles_? which is already cited in BBB as a scam. Desired Outcome. Refund Refund wired money.

*Compassionate Poodles | Better Business Bureau® Profile*
www.bbb.org › compassionate-poodles-0011-90271261
www.bbb.org › compassionate-poodles-0011-90271261

Cached
This organization is not BBB accredited. Not Elsewhere Classified in Baltimore, MD. See BBB rating, reviews, complaints, & more.

*Joypoodlehome.com joy poodle home - Petscams.com*
petscams.com › pet-scammer-list › joypoodlehome-com
petscams.com › pet-scammer-list › joypoodlehome-com

Cached
Dec 6, 2019 - The “delivery company” is actually another scam website they set up in order to steal your money by charging for non existent delivery, an air ...

I see nothing about rescue on their website.
I see nothing about the sires and dams, no mentions of pedigree, breed registry, titles to prove their dogs meet breed standards, and particularly nothing about health testing prior to breeding.
I see reference to teacup poodles when there is no such variety within the breed standard.
I see a health guarantee for only 1 year, a guarantee mentioning specifically hip dysplasia, which if the breeding parents had been health tested would not be an issue since parents with dysplastic hips should not be bred.
I see prominent mention of purchase procedure, including the plural reference of "breeders" but no reference of any give and take communication between the breeder/s and new family before any puppy is ordered thru an "agent" and I could keep going.

What I don't see is a single owner/breeder talking about their love of the breed and what they are doing to breed even better poodles for the families taking home one of their own, home raised, peed on their floors, cried when a pup didn't make it, love every pup as their own and interviewing the new family to see which pup is best for their wants and needs and will be a part of an extended family for the next 15 years if you're lucky.

I personally would pass on this business or any using a similar model to sell puppies.

It sounds like you might not have a lot of experience in assessing breeders and the websites so I'll drop in my personal criteria to give you some things to look for, and then I'll drop the link to the Breeders List and Resources (permanently under construction). When you get to that list, please take the time to review the health criteria and don't bypass the multi state listings.


My Personal Breeder Requirements

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these criteria are important in choosing a conscientious breeder and to get a well bred puppy to share life with for many years to come.

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed. They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better. They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own. They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract. They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them. They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them. They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.

Breeding Program 
! to maintain, improve, strengthen the breed
by breeding to standard, for health and genetic diversity,
and will prove their dogs meet these standards by showing or competing
or by breeding from titled parents. It's not the title, but what it shows
! focus is on quality, never quantity
! they do not cross breed
! they limit breeding to one to two breeds
! they limit breeding to only a few litters per year *

Breeding Parents
! registry information available
AKC Registry Lookup


Dog Search


! not too old or young for breeding
! not overbred
see Asking questions from a breeder
and Frequency of Breeding a Bitch
! genetic health testing done appropriate to breed and variety
! other health testing by exam such as annual eye, hips, patellas
! results of testing on own website, OFA site or testing lab
see Health Related Publications - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.
and OFA Lookup https://www.ofa.org/look-up-a-dog

Living Conditions
! in home with family
! breeder allows, even encourages home visits

Puppies
! routine and urgent vet care, immunizations, dewormings
! socialization
! first groomings
! registry papers
! they will not require spay/neuter before physical maturity
! health "guarantee" generally favors the breeder, not the buyer.
health guarantee is no replacement for health testing of dam and sire.
beginning housetraining is a bonus
temperament testing is helpful

Advertising
! individual website to detail history of breeder, goals for their program
! information on dams, sires, puppies
! no trend pricing for color, gender or size,
! no marketing gimmick terms like "teacup" "royal"

! Anything not found on the website should be provided by breeder before buying.

* Many people prefer small scale breeders because they feel the puppies will have better socialization and it's very unlikely to be a puppy mill-like operation.
This doesn't mean that larger scale breeders can't do things right. The breeder of record may not be hands on with every pup or poodle on the place but they should make sure that all the quality of life and attention are paid to all their dogs.

If a breeder wants me to believe that they believe in their dogs, they won't stop the investment when it comes time to find the new families. If they want to cut costs by using free advertising sites like craigslist or listing on retail marketplaces like puppyspot or puppyfind, or other classified ad sites such as newspapers, I wonder what else they've cut costs on.

Contact a few breeders to introduce yourself. Even if they don't have or don't offer what you're looking for, it can be a close knit community. They may know where to refer you.









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Eeeeek. So yes to everything Rose n Poos said. She and I seem to have written similar posts!

I believe EminentPoodles.com is a scam website. Why do I say this? I will make it clear.

Here is a paragraph from their "About" section
"Each puppy that comes from Joyhome’s Poodles will have the love, care, and training as our very own. At three days old, their dew claws are removed and their tails are docked. They are wormed regularly (every two weeks) At 6 weeks of age their life changes dramatically. They have their first set of puppy shots, receive their microchip, and begin Puppy Academy. At 7 weeks old, they are taken to the vet for their final health examination. Our puppies also have a standard 1 yr genetic health guarantee and if you choose to use NuVet we will extend the guarantee for an additional 4 years. We believe that highly in the product."

Please notice that they refer to themselves as Joyhome's Poodles. I did a google search for Joyhome's poodles and I find... On Better Business Bureau Joyhome's Poodles is already listed as a scam. It seems Joyhome's renamed to "Compassionate Poodles" which then renamed to "Eminent Poodles."

It's a traditional pet scam that works by charging deposit/puppy price/transit fees which are then pocketed and no puppy is delivered.

Red flags that made me very suspicious:

many many typos on the website
referring to poodles with non-poodle terms like colors "gold" and "horny-cream" (their typo, not mine!)
every puppy photo is taken with a different background/lighting/camera
no consistency in grooming of puppies
puppies are random ages and you see say, under toy poodles, one is 9 weeks, one 10 weeks, one 11 weeks, one 12 weeks. That makes no sense. The number of litters it would require is staggering.
Please take Rose n Poos advice about looking for reputable breeders. And feel free to ask for advice here.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

AddyVM said:


> Has anyone heard of or used Eminent Poodles in Virginia for poodle rescue? We are looking to adopt from them but trying to do our research before proceeding with the process.


So I’m a bit confused. Are you asking about a breeder or a rescue group? The Eminent poodles at eminent poodles dot com is not in Virginia I don’t think as its Area code is in Arkansas by Little Rock. Also, this website has ridiculously low prices and I believe it to be a scam. They even tout free shipping ($250) at times. Doubt someone selling pups for $500 would give that away. And also, all the “teacup” pups guess their adult size, and every puppy in those pictures is already bigger than it’s supposed to get.
So enough about that. Especially if you are asking about rescues and not breeders. A simple search did not show up anything for an eminent poodles rescue group or other in Virginia. Could it be called something else?


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Sounds like a puppy broker to me--somebody who buys (usually very young) litters of puppies and sells them on.


----------



## Abctacoleman (Sep 24, 2020)

AddyVM said:


> Has anyone heard of or used Eminent Poodles in Virginia for poodle rescue? We are looking to adopt from them but trying to do our research before proceeding with the process.


----------



## Abctacoleman (Sep 24, 2020)

They are scammers! They scammed me out of $750.00! I’ve already reported them to the BBB! 😢😢😢


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Abctacoleman said:


> They are scammers! They scammed me out of $750.00! I’ve already reported them to the BBB! 😢😢😢


I'm so sorry. Hopefully others will see this thread before they fall victim as well.


----------

